

Busting Egypt's web blackout - bretpiatt
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2011/01/28/f-egypt-web-blackout.html

======
dholowiski
I found this interesting - "have gone so far as to establish an independent
“mesh” of connections". Mesh networks were pretty big during the last .com
boom (in principle anyway) maybe they'll make a comeback thanks to repressive
governments?

I want my Paranoid Linux!

------
maeon3
I sense there is going to be a special desire for non internet based phone-to-
phone laptop to laptop network protocol for Egypt in the future. I thought
OLPC was working on that kind of computer-to-computer network technology.

Egypt looks like the right place to start completely decentralizing the
internet away from ISP's, making it peer to peer so in order to shut down the
internet, you have to power down every device.

